# BMW E63 transmission fault!! HELP!!



## t7fcx (Sep 16, 2009)

Firstly thank you for having me, we have a 630i in stock which was great pretty much u til the next day!!

idrive wasn’t working (knew about this when we purchased it, will attempt to sort it later maybe!)

so the 54 plate 630 has only 48k on it which is great….whats not so great was the gearboxfault it through up the next day

4E87 - shift lock solenoid 4

basically it will allow you to select any gear without using the brakes engine on or off and you can effector leave it in D and remove the key

normally when you got the brake pedal you’ll get that “Click” solenoid opens and you can select a gear….this one doesn’t

yellow Cog always on but sometimes it will throw up a Red limp hone Cog

spoke to a bmw specialist who said Solenoid 4 is INSIDE the transmission, however after searching online people are saying it’s on top of the gear shift

so I removed the interior bits and sure enough the solenoid connector had a split on the wire, thought brilliant get a friend to solder it and we’re good….No! So there’s a ground but no positive as it were

at my wits end now with it. Anyone have similar experience


----------

